
China Is Building Underground Magnetic Cars That Deliver Your Shopping - warofthewontons
https://radiichina.com/underground-magnetic-cars-that-deliver-your-shopping/
======
necovek
This is actually quite a nice idea: packages can travel underground while
humans get more of the surface. If it works out that way.

~~~
Someone
That idea is cool, but not new
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_Tunnel_Company](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_Tunnel_Company),
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_Post_Office_Railway](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_Post_Office_Railway))

That Chicago shows such a tunnel system may have surprising benefits:

 _”The tunnel company had a curious secondary business, namely air
conditioning, which was accomplished by selling naturally cool tunnel air to
theaters above the tunnels. The McVickers, Rialto and four other theaters
owned by the same company used tunnel air. Tunnel air was also utilized in the
winter, as heating this air required less energy than heating the often much
colder outside air.”_

